# Good clinic appointment



## rachelha (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello

My hba1c has reduced to 6.4, baby has turned from breech to head down, and I am measuring dead on my dates - woohoo.

My insulin requirements are going up about twice a week now which is a bit scary. My evening levemir dose is now 5 times what it was pre-pregnancy.


----------



## am64 (Jul 26, 2010)

woooooo rachel excellent news ...we are HbA1c twinnies !!! lovely to hear the heads down whens the Due date?? i know its soon .....exciting xx


----------



## rachelha (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi twinnie!!

Still officially 7 weeks to go, due date is 12th Sept.  But I will be induced before then, probably at some point between 38 and 39 weeks.


----------



## am64 (Jul 26, 2010)

hehehhee oooh not long now i am soo excited aswell rachel seems like only yesterday when you were hoping to get pregnant xxx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Great news! glad everything is going well for you


----------



## Chrissie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi
Glad to hear that everything is going well!! It's scary how much more insulin is now needed!!
Have you got much longer left before you finish work? I finish on friday thankfully i'm shattered now & not sleeping very well.
I had a clinic app today & everything is looking good for me & bump too, its growing steadily (estimated 3lb 14oz weight) & scan showed everything was normal baby's head is now down. My HbA1C has gone up slightly from 5.9% to 6.3% but i wasn't surprised with all the highs i've been having
we've not got long to wait now till we meet our bumps eekkk xxx


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2010)

Great to hear all is well, good work , not long now hun XXX


----------



## rachelha (Jul 29, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Hi
> Glad to hear that everything is going well!! It's scary how much more insulin is now needed!!
> Have you got much longer left before you finish work? I finish on friday thankfully i'm shattered now & not sleeping very well.
> I had a clinic app today & everything is looking good for me & bump too, its growing steadily (estimated 3lb 14oz weight) & scan showed everything was normal baby's head is now down. My HbA1C has gone up slightly from 5.9% to 6.3% but i wasn't surprised with all the highs i've been having
> we've not got long to wait now till we meet our bumps eekkk xxx



I actually finished work on Tuesday!!! Although I did not quite get everything sorted so I am going to go back in at the weekend for a few hours to do a big pile of filing.  
It is so weird waking up and knowing you dont have to go to work for months.  It seems like another milestone passed which makes it even more real. I am not sleeping well at all, I have acid reflux, restless legs and far too much on my mind.  I have abandonded ship to the sofa bed a couple of times as I kept Theo awake until 4am the other night, not good. 

Glad everything is going well for you, have you been given any dates for induction etc. yet?

Rx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2010)

So exciting not long left for you now.
Bet you both are so excited to get your babies, i cant wait and i have ages, get to see them again on wednesday 
Glad your doing well xx


----------

